# 223 seating depth



## wesjwa (Jul 2, 2016)

hello everyone i have started reloading 223 and loaded a couple just to shoot and found that i knew nothing about seating depth and wouldn't chamber in the gun without engaging the rifling i have found that the depth listed in the book is the maximum over all length so how do i find the appropriate length without buying the expensive length gauge do i have to bite the bullet and get one any way any help will be appreciated thanks wesjwa.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

You need calipers to check the cartridge length, unless you just want to adjust your die to a factory cartridge. Factory loads are going to be approximately at magazine length for an AR-15, about 2.26, or less. Beware of compressed loads when you start tinkering with your cartridge lengths. 

You can get a good digital caliper for about $30, and you really need it for hand loading. Read your manual some more, and be safe.


----------



## wesjwa (Jul 2, 2016)

i have always had a pair of calipers (dial calipers since i didnt know how reliable cheaper digital ones were) what i want to know is how far i have to seat it to, thanks for the info Bisley i will seat a couple that i have loaded and see if they reliably cycle the action thanks again for the info. wesjwa i have seated it to the maximum oal in the book and now realized what that means thanks. another edit i looked in my book and 2.260 is the oal thats what i tried and the load i'm using is imr 4895 23 grains witch fill the case just to the start of the bottle neck.


----------



## noylj (Dec 8, 2011)

If you load them in a magazine (fixed or removable), COL is the length that fits in the magazine.
If you are single loading, then you simply need to find the max length the chambers.
You can do this by taking an empty sized case and seat the bullet to max COL and seat it progressively deeper until it chambers freely.
Or, you can take a case, make two cuts down the case neck, place bullet in the case (you can squeeze the neck halves together if you need) and chamber it and remove it carefully and measure the COL.
Or, you can take a dowel and run it down the barrel so it hits the breech face and mark that length.
Then, take a bullet and hold it against the lede/rifling (or chamber your too long round and NOT close the action, just be sure bullet is against the lede) and measure the muzzle to bullet meplate length. The difference is the max COL.
Or, you take a similar factory round and use that COL and, after verifying it works with your bullet, you can vary the COL up or down and see what you get.
Or, you reference another manual and use that COL, verify it works, and then vary the COL up or down and see what you get.
Or, you can call the bullet manufacturer and see if they have a recommendation.
Remember, we have been loading for longer than ANY of the fancy equipment has been around.


----------



## Blackhawkman (Apr 9, 2014)

Why not look up the OAL in a loading manual. The OAL depends on what type of rifle you are shooting the ammo in. jmo


----------

